# 92 Nissan Sentra reliable?



## SnipesXxX (Jan 24, 2007)

I am looking at a 92 Nissan Sentra XE. Looks good with minor damage/rust. I did notice a lite rattling sound when idling but could pinpoint where it was at since it was dark. I heard the engines lasts a long while if taken care of but what about the transmission(automatic)? Its got 163000 miles on it. The guy is wanting $1100 for it and won't budge on the price(wanted $1250).

This sound like a fair deal? This will be my first car BTW.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

That seems a little steep to me and I'm going to guess that the timing chain tensioner might need to be replaced if your hearing a slight rattle at idle. I'd give the guy 900 even and stress that it's rusting, has slight damage and might need some engine repair. If he's still not budging then move on. I've had SE-R's for less then that in better shape.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Reliable, YES. Mine has 200,000 and the engine or trans have never been touched.
Price sounds steep though.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

Just to let you know, I've wasted my money on a few thousand-dollar buckets like that, and they all broke down too quickly. I got this Sentra at a seedy used car dealership but I found a diamond in the rough. This 93 XE is extremely clean and it's a coupe to boot. Nothing's been touched or modified, original everything (until I installed a deck and speakers) and only 92K miles. It cost me blue book value (3K) but it was worth it. I say you think about it.


----------



## TomInBoston (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought a 92 XE with 201,300 miles on it, the engine was never touched, oil never changed, original spark plugs, original air filter, etc...
It still runs like it is barely used.
The paint, suspension and other areas could use some TLC, but I can't say that Nissan makes a bad engine.
Having had more than one B13 there are two know issues with these cars.
The engine isn't grounded properly or something, which causes the alternator to go bad, a little more often than it should, and two, the emergency brake cables in these cars are prone to breaking. Other than that, I have no complaints.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there anything we can do like grounding kits or stronger E brake wires? Is the company still distributing the same quality parts that are gonna keep breaking?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm not sure about the GA16's but the SR20's are grounded just fine. The rear brake cables are pretty solid actually. I replaced everything in my e-brake system when my SE-R had 190k on it and the rear cables were still sliding like they were new. the only thing that really needed to be fixed was the rear caliper. 

Nissan makes quality stuff for our cars. There aren't that many parts on our cars that are prone to breakage. The most common thing I've seen is the heater blower motor switch.


----------



## TomInBoston (Jan 26, 2007)

I would try a grounding kit.
The engine as far as I can tell is not grounded like other engines.
Like the B16 Honda Engine, has a strap right in front, as well as one in the back and one from the transmission etc... They are all over.
I see no visible strap in the front or transmission, I may be blind, but I think Honda does a slightly better job on the grounding.

The SR has disk brakes, therefore does not have the same e-brake issue as the XE.
I have owned more than one with both of these problems, and know many Nissan owners with the alternator issues, so that is not limited to the Sentra.
In fact do a forum search and you will find a billion posts on Alternator complaints.
I am not knocking Nissans quality, because any company that can make a car that can run 200,000 + miles on the original factory fluids, plugs, filters, etc... deserves major kudos.
Even inspecting my belts today, found that they are the original factory belts.
They need to be replaced, but come on, name anyone else with a car that has never been taken care of and lasted this long. 

I changed the oil and flushed the anti-freeze today, I am worried that my car will go into shock. 

I didn't worry so much when I changed the brakes, but since it had the original oil, and had only been added to, and never changed, I don't know how it will handle it. 

It seems to have driven better since, I left the shop, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

You people may think that I am exaggerating about everything being factory original on this car, but I assure you, that I am not.

The previous owner did absolutely nothing but fill it with gas. Never changed the oil, filter, tuned it up, changed the brakes, changed the shocks, or even bothered to clean it.
With the exception of the battery, and of course, the Alternator, nothing was ever done to this car. 
It still runs like a champ.
So do not take anything I say as a knock against Nissan. 

The only complaint I have about this car, is that compared to my other car, which has 400hp, when I drive this, it feels like it has 15hp; although, it is still a great car, and fun to drive.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I know on SR20's that the ground strap is very short. it starts of course at the battery, goes straight down to the chassis, and the heads right over to the thermostat housing and is bolted on to the engine at that point. I don't doubt it needs a better ground but the one thats there seems to be sufficiant for the OEM alternator. My OEM alternator lasted 145k. I've since gone through 3 aftermarket ones and I'm just tapping 200k. Sure you pay more for the OEM ones but they DO last longer. 

Also I know on SE-R's that the radiator overflow is right next to the alternator and the water outlet is right above it. When you replace your upper rad hose, you soak your alternator in coolant and if you leak out your overflow, your alty gets wet with coolant so that DOES NOT help in any situation.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

the ga16 is very reliable. probably a reason why they are still making it to this day. the question is will you be reliable to do the necessary maintenance =)


----------



## DA6GSR (May 5, 2005)

GA16 is very reliable. I have a 92 XE automatic that is bracket raced nearly every weekend of the year. It has 320,000+ miles on it. The tranny went out at 297,000 miles. I would not worry about making a long roadtrip in the car. I have driven the car out of state to race for the past 3 yrs. I am going to start trailering it this year because I know it is abouttime for something to break. The only problems I have are the alternators going out. I need to replace the suspension also. 

It isnt fast but it is consistent on the track.


----------

